# Red velvet dog :)



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby goes to the groomer monthly, and in between her hair runs wild! I just love her freshly shaved face and paws <3I don't realize how out of control her face fur gets until I see how clean it is when I pick her up. Now she's looking like a velvet beauty queen 

For those who go to a groomer, do you touch up between grooms?

Home groomers, how often do you touch up the face? 

Here are before and after photos.. I can't believe how long and skinny her legs are! I took her from a fluff ball puppy clip to a Miami in the spring so I've never seen her with her legs trimmed this short. Gotta say I'm a big fan


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

So cute ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Her color is just stunning!!!!

Gorgeous girl


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how nice she looks! Love the lavender toenails LOL!!!!(of course I do!)
I have Molly groomed groomed every 6 weeks, but I bathe her, do her nails, and clean up her face and feet every 7-10 days as she gets shaggy looking quickly!!!
The only reason I don't do all her grooming myself is because I keep her in kind of a condi clip and she has a very soft cotton coat that needs someone who is excellent with a pair of scissors and that is definately not me! LOL! Maybe someday I'll give it a try but right now I think I would hate myself too much if I put huge divots in her pretty hair!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

She's so fancy 

pr


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

We pretty much follow mollymuima aswell.

Professional groom every 5-6 weeks and we do feet and face touch up every 7-10 days. Finn gets face stubble like an old man within 4 days of a shave we use a #15 and because of that I might go to a #30.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is as cute as a button!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Same here, I touch Willow's face up every week and half... sometimes, I have to make myself NOT touch it up.  They should never let someone who is OCD have clippers... but they did!! :aetsch:


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
face clean up every week.
Full groom, every 4 weeks or so.
I groom mine at home, so it's not an issue.
PS. Ruby's feet look a little high...I'd trim the feet a little lower, letting the hair grow out some. But that is just me.
She is beautiful. (and i love the pink groom table. I didn't know they came in colors! Mine is boring grey)


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> face clean up every week.
> Full groom, every 4 weeks or so.
> I groom mine at home, so it's not an issue.
> ...



I didn't groom her myself the table is just for brushing at the moment. She just got taken out of a Miami


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl, I love her color!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ruby looks just great. Love her cut.
Brandon goes to the groomer 2x a month. Once for a bath then for a cut. Gets pretty expensive. I'm looking for someone to come to my house and might of found someone. I hope she can groom him it will be half the price.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Suddenly, that sounds like a good idea to have someone make house calls! I hope it works out for you and Brandon.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice groom on a beautiful girl! I like the shaved legs too- shows that pretty little body. 

I groom at home and do a clip on my poodle mixes every 4 weeks or so. But if I had to pay, I'd probably put a little more time in between that! My havanese mix can go up to 8 weeks with just trims around her eyes and beard in between. But her coat mats easy, so she requires more combing. 

They all get bathed and fluffed very two weeks or so, more if they've been out running in the muck. It's nice to have the equipment at home even if you just use it for maintenance in between.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a beautiful groom! She is very pretty. I do Lily's FFT about every two weeks, just because the weekends are the best time for me to do it. Otherwise it might be more like every ten days.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Ruby is such a looker, love her color and how you can see her personality shining through in her photos, what a ham 

Obviously Quinn and I are just at the beginning of our journey, and its great to hear others further along than us, and what their schedule is. She just got back from her first official grooming appointment, which went really well and was sorely needed after 7 weeks with me! We did wash, dry, face, sanitary, and a brush out to keep it a good experience, and she'll go back next week most likely for a body and foot cut.

I plan on having her groomed professionally every 6-8 weeks to start, possibly more often in the beginning while I'm learning the skills needed to start maintaining her in between. I plan on doing FFT & a bath every 10-14 days and use the dremel weekly to keep her nails buffed and short. I think I'm going to have to have my wife and girls do her nails with nail polish when I'm home in October as well, as she's a girl and I'm comfortable enough to let her wear pretty stuff and not have my masculinity in question LOL, and I think it'd be something nice to do for her, and a way for her and my girls to bond.

Things I'm working on:
1) I already own the dremel and have acclimated her to the noise and sensation of it being on, but am waiting to have someone show me how to use it before diving in. 
2) I still need to purchase wireless good quality clippers for FFT maintenance, and have someone show me how to do it correctly and safely.
3) I'm not to worried about this one, but going to give a shot bathing her at the self-service baths at the groomers I use before we travel home to Canada. I've bathed dogs before, but have yet to give Quinn a full bath myself so looking forward to getting that under our belt as well.

With regards to ears, after talking it over with my vet and having her support, I'm planning on having the undersides of her ears trimmed (they were done today) to allow good airflow, but she will not be having her ear canal hair pulled to start, unless she ends up having problems. I'm of the opinion that pulling when there isn't a problem can cause in grown hairs and infections by aggravating the area, and so that's why we are going this route. I currently use a gentle witch-hazel based cleaner twice a week and her ears smell great and are very clean and healthy so far.

Great thread! Thanks for sharing all.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dan, if I ever reincarnate into a poodle pup after death I would want you to be my owner!! You are a great poodle dad and it sounds like you've been making great progress on all levels with little Quinn. She is going to be a very well rounded girl! 

I just love Ruby's toenail polish, I think it looks adorable. It must take skill to get it on her little nails (my groomer does it.) painting Quinn's nails would be such a fun activity for your daughter! As long as she gets used to her foot being held and her toes spread then she is going to be one manicured chick!


----------

